# non spanish vehicles



## sexbombstevie (Dec 31, 2008)

hi guys,
another question for you to ponder over, having looked over the net at bringing my car over to spain thought i would ask you guys a few questions..........

1. how easy would it be to insure a non spanish vehicle?

2. can i get it itv'ed when the mot runs out?

3. what would be the cost of changing plates over?

think that is enough of the questions for now

cheers 

steve


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sexbombstevie said:


> hi guys,
> another question for you to ponder over, having looked over the net at bringing my car over to spain thought i would ask you guys a few questions..........
> 
> 1. how easy would it be to insure a non spanish vehicle?
> ...


Its quite possible to insure a non spanish vehicle once its matriculated to Spanish plates. There are rules and restrictions dependent on the vehicle type. People have insured UK plated cars here as well apparantly, but since if you are a resident here you are not allowed to drive one indefinately I'm not sure how legally it will stand up 

If its on UK plates an ITV is worthless

About €600 - €900


----------



## lizzy55 (Apr 28, 2009)

sexbombstevie said:


> hi guys,
> another question for you to ponder over, having looked over the net at bringing my car over to spain thought i would ask you guys a few questions..........
> 
> 1. how easy would it be to insure a non spanish vehicle?
> ...


 hi my 1 regret is getting spanish plates cost 1000 euros then you av tax 80 a year then itv nightmare if you dont speak spanish all changed now you av to book in were before you drove in no spanish needed my daughter braught er car over gets ins no prob s police dont like pulling english cars over dont understand paperwork if i cud go bak wud av kept english plates lot cheaper i wud av done a lot that i done baught a bar noooooooooooo get a geostria noooooooooooo pay ni nooooooooooooooooooooo but ya learn by ya mistakesz


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lizzy55 said:


> hi my 1 regret is getting spanish plates cost 1000 euros then you av tax 80 a year then itv nightmare if you dont speak spanish all changed now you av to book in were before you drove in no spanish needed my daughter braught er car over gets ins no prob s police dont like pulling english cars over dont understand paperwork if i cud go bak wud av kept english plates lot cheaper i wud av done a lot that i done baught a bar noooooooooooo get a geostria noooooooooooo pay ni nooooooooooooooooooooo but ya learn by ya mistakesz


Especially the big mistake when finally you do get pulled in one of the ever increasing road blocks and have your UK plated car confiscated from you because its illegal in Spain as it has no MOT, and as a Spanish resident you aint allowed to drive it anyway


----------



## lizzy55 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Especially the big mistake when finally you do get pulled in one of the ever increasing road blocks and have your UK plated car confiscated from you because its illegal in Spain as it has no MOT, and as a Spanish resident you aint allowed to drive it anyway


well you can get a mot and i no some one ad her english car ere for 9 year not bin pulled so it depends how daring you are lol ps she copies her mot on computor chaqnges date but she is insured


----------



## lizzy55 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Especially the big mistake when finally you do get pulled in one of the ever increasing road blocks and have your UK plated car confiscated from you because its illegal in Spain as it has no MOT, and as a Spanish resident you aint allowed to drive it anyway


are you maddddddddddddddd who wants to be a resident it only cost youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu are you mad spain is poor without tourist it as nothing so it needs idiots to pay in the systommmmmmmmmmm:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Especially the big mistake when finally you do get pulled in one of the ever increasing road blocks and have your UK plated car confiscated from you because its illegal in Spain as it has no MOT, and as a Spanish resident you aint allowed to drive it anyway


My understanding of Uk plated cars is that they have to be off the road in Spain for 6 months out of any year. That does not mean out of the country. You can park the car up and get it sealed by the Guardia to show it is not being used. It is a calender year so for example you could buy yourself some time by starting your six months after the 30th June. This would give you the end six months of 1 year and the beggingin six months of the next year. In effect giving you a years motoring. My main question would be why if you want to move to Spain would you want a right hand drive car which rungs the risk of being impounded. Remember it is not up tpo traffico to show the car has been here for an excessive period, it is up to you to proove it hasn´t been. Its 50-50 as to wheater you get pulled up or not but is it worth the possible trouble? 

Anyway off the soap box now..... more help needed I think:::::


----------



## lizzy55 (Apr 28, 2009)

BUGS said:


> My understanding of Uk plated cars is that they have to be off the road in Spain for 6 months out of any year. That does not mean out of the country. You can park the car up and get it sealed by the Guardia to show it is not being used. It is a calender year so for example you could buy yourself some time by starting your six months after the 30th June. This would give you the end six months of 1 year and the beggingin six months of the next year. In effect giving you a years motoring. My main question would be why if you want to move to Spain would you want a right hand drive car which rungs the risk of being impounded. Remember it is not up tpo traffico to show the car has been here for an excessive period, it is up to you to proove it hasn´t been. Its 50-50 as to wheater you get pulled up or not but is it worth the possible trouble?
> 
> Anyway off the soap box now..... more help needed I think:::::


 hello what does spanish say to you sorry no understand ze enges well to a copper ya saz whoops soz no understand zeeeeee spanish and ps :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing: i have drove right hand car for 14 years in spain nada problema


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

lizzy55 said:


> hello what does spanish say to you sorry no understand ze enges well to a copper ya saz whoops soz no understand zeeeeee spanish and ps :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing: i have drove right hand car for 14 years in spain nada problema


I would normally totally agree, however recently they seem to be having a bit of a crack down. It may just be a local thing to Murcia, but its not been much fun for those who have been nabbed. We know of a few people now who have had their cars impounded. Maybe its just because it silly season and they have imported plod from Madrid, but at the moment around where we are it´s a worry. I have a Spanish car and a Uk plated car which I have been driving with no problems but this is the first time I have been a little worried.


----------



## lizzy55 (Apr 28, 2009)

BUGS said:


> I would normally totally agree, however recently they seem to be having a bit of a crack down. It may just be a local thing to Murcia, but its not been much fun for those who have been nabbed. We know of a few people now who have had their cars impounded. Maybe its just because it silly season and they have imported plod from Madrid, but at the moment around where we are it´s a worry. I have a Spanish car and a Uk plated car which I have been driving with no problems but this is the first time I have been a little worried.


well i think cos theys no tourist at the momment so they trying to get monie they impound it costs 195 eoros to get out and ya dont need mot to get it out just log book and ins police aint arsed about mot or itv they only check ins:ranger:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

lizzy55 said:


> hello what does spanish say to you sorry no understand ze enges well to a copper ya saz whoops soz no understand zeeeeee spanish and ps :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing: i have drove right hand car for 14 years in spain nada problema


your a bad girl :whip::boink::ballchain::flypig:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

lizzy55 said:


> well i think cos theys no tourist at the momment so they trying to get monie they impound it costs 195 eoros to get out and ya dont need mot to get it out just log book and ins police aint arsed about mot or itv they only check ins:ranger:


It is most certainly about getting more money, but we know a few people who have had their cars impounded after driving them here with no problems who have had quite large fines and have been charged storage until they change to Spanish plates. I am not an expert on this by any means, but am just saying what has happened recently to some mates of ours. 
I have been stopped in the past and have just given them everything in the glove box which they sort of look at then give back and send you on your way. But its been happening here. Maybe it´s not the norm but it has been happening.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

This being Spain and with this GC self funding business you will get a tug. You can argue 'till you're blue in the face but you will get stopped and if you're driving a brit plated car & you can't prove that it hasn't been over here for more than the magical 180 days then traffico dubs it illegal. 
If traffico say it's illegal then no matter who you're insured with (Brit or Spanish company) that insurance company, in the event of a claim, will drop you like a hot brick. You can have all the paperwork you like but you're not insured.

You want to live in someone else's country? Then abide by their rules and stop taking the p!$$...... and if you don't like their rules, you can always ****** off somewhere else & try to fleece their system.

I don't often get riled up but this deffo pushes my buttons


Doggy .......grrrrrrr

p.s. yes, yes, I know ........... but I'm a geordie & we don't do tact


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The way the spanish drive over here etc... Quite frankly I'd be more worried about an accident and killing or maming someone, yourself or a family member. An illegal car = no insuance!!! If it isnt you that gets killed, then I would imagine you'd wish it had have been!!!! So if you could live with yourself, the spanish authorities will not be sympathetic, neither will anybody else!

Jo


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> The way the spanish drive over here etc... Quite frankly I'd be more worried about an accident and killing or maming someone, yourself or a family member. An illegal car = no insuance!!! If it isnt you that gets killed, then I would imagine you'd wish it had have been!!!! So if you could live with yourself, the spanish authorities will not be sympathetic, neither will anybody else!
> 
> Jo


It dosn´t bare thinking about. We always make sure everything is up to date. We have actually been hit by a Spanish guy in a 4x4. It was all witnessed by the guardia and sorted out quickly and easily, but if we had been illigal in any way..:boxing: and maybe even lane:


----------

